# Stop calling them the big three...



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think we should all know this, but for those who don't, here is a history lesson.

This is _The_ Big Three










What do they have in common?

THEY ARE ALL BIG!

Larry Bird is the smallest at 6-10, 220. Kevin McHale played at 6-10, 243. Robert Parish played at 7-0, 230.

They also won championships together.

If and when KG, Pierce, and Allen combine to raise 17, they can be a Big Three. But right now and in the future, they should not be The Big Three.​


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

the small three? LOL


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How about 'The Trio'?

Or 

Les Grande Trois


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I read this at another forum, so I can't take credit (I can't even remember where I read it) but "The GAP" sounds sweet.

*G*arnett-*A*llen-*P*ierce


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Can't be "the gap", sounds like, well..The Gap. How about "The PAG"! No...sounds like fa...how about "Jesus is The Truth to the Big Ticket"!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

6'5 is pretty big to me.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Causeway said:


> Can't be "the gap", sounds like, well..The Gap. How about "The PAG"! No...sounds like fa...how about *"Jesus is The Truth to the Big Ticket"*!


...or better yet, "Jesus is the Big Ticket to the Truth"? Eh? 

Or what about "The Holy Trinity" or just "The Trinity"?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

"The Trinity" it is!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

How about they don't get a nickname until they accomplish something?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

um if we cant call them "the big 3" because there is a better big 3 that was around previously, then i dont think that we should call them the Trinity because if im not mistaken there was a trinity before pierce allen and KG :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the 3 amigos?

triple threat?

oompa loompas?

who cares, call them what you want.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

How about the PGA!

Better one! The GPA!
Best so far!AGP!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Better one! The GPA!


Schooling the NBA!!!!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Moe, Curly, and Larry?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

You'll pay for that Cheesehead!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Nyuk! Nyuk! Nyuk!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Moe, Curry, and Larry?


Curry?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Curry?


Well we know what I meant. :biggrin:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The big truthful Jesus.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> Well we know what I meant. :biggrin:


I couldn't decide if I wanted to make a rice joke or an Eddy Curry should be one of the 3 stooges joke.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> I couldn't decide if I wanted to make a rice joke or an Eddy Curry should be one of the 3 stooges joke.


Curry, Isiah, and Q-Rich?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

How about Curry, Stephon and Randolph?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> How about Curry, Stephon and Randolph?


how about any 3 people associated with the knicks organization?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

agoo101284 said:


> I think we should all know this, but for those who don't, here is a history lesson.
> 
> This is _The_ Big Three
> 
> ...


Is that Greg Oden on the left? :clap:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

GregOden said:


> Is that Greg Oden on the left? :clap:


The Chief doesn't look that old, does he?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> "I've seen a lot of comparisons to the 'Big Three' but this 'Big Three' is not the 'Big Three' until we win," said Celtics president Danny Ainge, who played on that last championship team. "They'll never be the 'Big Three' until they win. They know that. Nothing has been accomplished by them, at all, until we do something together and collectively. These guys have a lot to prove."


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/2007/08/05/2007-08-05_these_guys_are_green.html


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Three Men and a Bad Coach


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

¹²³ said:


>


KG looks like he should be in the blue man group in these pictures, LMAO


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Three superstars, a Coach of the Year and a future Exec of the Year?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I still say we go with GAP.

Or

"Still stuck at 16..."


----------

